# Blast injection



## wterdbeard (Apr 18, 2011)

Did any of the more venerable members sail with blast injection fuel systems. I know the compressors were an **** pain but was the running more smooth and how did they sound compared to the jerk pump types


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

There is a small Blast Injection Sulzer at the Internal fire museum in Wales - well worth a visit if you are in the area

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9r_RqQbMpQ

gives some idea of what it sounds like - the only one I have ever seen

Other videos on the site are worth a look 

Museum website 

http://www.internalfire.com/

Incidentally they have the Sirion enmgines out of the Balmoral on site

Duncan


----------



## wterdbeard (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you Duncan 112


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

L.S.
I sailed with a ship with 2 WERKSPOOR 4-cycle S.A. engines, both 8 cylinders, 4600 BHP, double screw as *Assistant engineer in 1953*

Both engines were originally built for blast injection, but later made suitable for Fuel Pressure injection.

The problem was all the fuel injection pumps injected the fuel *a fixed number of crank degrees before the TDC*

As you know that gives too much pressure during manoeuvering, it is to say at slow speed.

The Technical Staff of the company had solved this problem as follows:

On top of every cylinder was a steel bottle mounted with a flange on the cylinder cover and on top of that bottle was a stop cock with a steel pipe connected to the combustion space of the cylinder.

*It was my job before manoeuvering to open al the cocks (16) , so that the combustion space had more volume and less pressure

After manoeuvering I had to close the cocks, which were hot and also the silver paint on the bottles was smoking*

For the situation on the top of the cylinders see the picture:

Perhaps someone of you has also such an experience

Kind Regards
Alfons
http://users.telenet.be/doxford-matters


----------



## LasseC (Mar 26, 2010)

Take a look at our site: http://www.ksof.se/ We are restoring a 3 cylinder
Polar diesel with blast injection. First start after 50 years rest you can see
and hear on: http://www.ksof.se/index.php/activity/80-activity-category/94-foersta-starten
Brgds
Lasse


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

LasseC said:


> Take a look at our site: http://www.ksof.se/ Brgds
> Lasse


---------------------------------------------------------------

Quote from: Donkeyman on 22 March 2008 kl. 23:09
Senaste numret *av "Skipsrevyen*" har en synnerligen intressant 7 siders artikel om just Doxfordmotorer.


Lasse, (as a Scandinavian)

Can you help me - or perhaps someone else - on this article mentioned in this e-mail (7 siders article)

I got so far, from somebody the following information:

*"But back in 2008 there were 3 articles in a the Norwegian "Skipsrevyen" with the headline: The Rise and Fall of the Doxford Oil Engine - From Heaven to Hell. The articles was written in Norwegian by a colleague of you; Chief engineer Rolf K. Kristensen"
But he did not had this article in his possesion.*

Kind Regards
*Alfons*


----------

